# No semen leakage??



## CapitalChick

Is it possible that most of the semen went up past my cervix after BDing?? Or does very little semen leakage mean that DH didn't have much come out??

Sometimes after not BDing for 3 days or so, a lot of semen leaks out of me, even after propping my hips up for a long time. But DH and I have been BDing every day and once we BDed twice in the one day, and a couple times I found that almost no semen came out of me afterwards....what does that mean?? I hope it means that everything got up there, and not that his supplies were diminished!!


----------



## anita665

I'm not sure why that happens but I have it sometimes too. Some days there's a massive puddle (sorry tmi) and others very little. I think it's got a lot to do with how long you lay down for & how much he actually deposited! If I fall asleep, by the time I get up theres not much leakage or sometimes there's not much at first like it's stuck somewhere and it will come out after I've been walking around.


----------



## Arcanegirl

If you have been BDing more then its maybe because your OH will be producing a little less as hes not getting more than 24 hours to build up the next supply.
Dont worry though, this doesnt reduce your chances.


----------



## Mervs Mum

This happened to me yest and I wondered if DH had FAKED it!!!


----------



## justme00

When I was using preseed I noticed that. I thought maybe it was bcause the sperm were getting up there farther and taking longer to fall out, hah.


----------



## NeyNey

I notice that sometimes it depends on me also. If I orgasm AFTER DH, I seem to have more of the semen stay inside me. I believe it's due to the pelvic muscles contracting and holding/pushing it further up. If I orgasm before DH or not at all, I have more leakage.


----------



## jo27

Mervs Mum said:


> This happened to me yest and I wondered if DH had FAKED it!!!

Ha ha i've wondered that at times but think it's very difficult for them to fake it unlike us lol!!!!!!


----------



## jamie2882

I know this post is old but i came across this thread while google searching this very question. Im super curious of other opinions because usually I have a lot of leakage but today and a couple times last month, nothing. I think it is when I use preseed but Im not sure. I doubt the hubby would fake it, he wants a baby as bad as me. Anyone care to add to the others opinions.


----------



## lemongal7

From what I've read, males need 24-48 hours to build up a "hearty" supply of sperm. Some men will have a lower sperm count, so BDing every day doesnt give him enough time to build up his reserves, which then results in not much goop. :haha: I know a lot of people that BD every other day just to make sure the quantity is high and besides, sperm typically can live in a "favorable" environment for at least 2 to 3 days if you are in your fertile phase. So, if you BD every other day, you still have a high chance of conceiving, assuming you BD in your fertile window. Good luck to you all!


----------



## CbLbwantababy

It could be just the fact that yall have been :sex: alot...Your vaginal canal can only hold so much semen to begin with and there will always be some leakage...and holding your legs up in the air afterwards can cause an UTI...trust me been there done that!!The best position ive been told to do is missionary with your legs over his shoulders...It helps him to go deeper and almost guarantees that his little swimmers will get where they need to go...Ive heard the best times to :sex: is first thing in the morning every other day...


----------



## boromum

i've also heard that the best time to try is mornings, maybe its something with the soldiers having a good rest before they have to get to work he he!!! have also heard that it isnt always quantity, but quality is the important thing xx


----------



## boromum

oh and men faking it?!?! not sure they would have even thought of that ha ha bless them - its a lot more difficult for them than it for us women to fake it xx


----------



## Wildflower

Not much semen leakage could mean either that he didn't produce a lot of semen this time around, or that he faked it. If you are truely concerned about it, ask him if he's noticed anything different. If he is having problems, you might want to get him tested.

Please don't prop up your hips after having sex. That's a good way to get yourself a UTI. The sperm know how to get where they're going without your help.


----------



## boxxiz

you were ovulating when you had sex. Everytime that has happened to me it mean I got pregnant! But when some or all of it leaked out, I didnt get pregnant. I just had sex a few days ago and NOTHING leaked out (and we hadnt had sex is a few days) so I am wondering if I got pregnant. When you ovulate you produce "fertile cervical mucous" which actually helps sperm get where they need to go. So I think that is why sometimes nothing leaks out.


----------

